# yes, i dig power...this guy does too



## GEARS-N-GREASE (Apr 7, 2008)

i am a hotrodder/kustom guy at heart. so when i saw this on another forum i frequent, i had to share.

http://www.jalopyjournal.com/forum/showthread.php?t=299923


----------



## TX_Dj (Jul 25, 2008)

Looks like he's been getting a better reaction on that forum than PatricioIN got from the ZX2 forum.


----------



## david85 (Nov 12, 2007)

TX_Dj said:


> Looks like he's been getting a better reaction on that forum than PatricioIN got from the ZX2 forum.


I agree. I was taken back but the reaction from the others on that forum. Remarks like the end of oil could be here but that it wouldn't be so bad if there were cars like this to fill the void. Its premature to even speculate on that, but its still nice to see that the fear around electric cars is begining to fade. Replaced by excitement, and we could sure use something to look forward to right now.

Really nice build. That EV grin really is universal But I'd really like to know what range he's getting with it once the car is road legal. I don't know of many cars like this that are running a123's cells (dewalt batteries). I also can't help but wonder how much MORE batteries could be fit under the front hood once its installed.

Thanks so much for posting, GEARS-N-GREASE


----------



## notnull (Jul 30, 2008)

Very cool project. I have been using the A123 cells for about a year in an electric bicycle project and if I could afford it, they would be in my car. They are the best Lithium Iron Phosphate cells on the market as far as I can tell. They are still very expensive. The best price I have found was $100 per pack, 10 – 2300 mah cells in series, and that was on Ebay. It looks like his project uses 8 packs in series and 9 in parallel. That would be about 288 Volts and 20.7 Ah, for $7200. I expect he could get 15 to 20 miles in normal driving. The best thing I found about the cells is that all of the capacity is useable. I have my cells configured in a 72V 6.9Ah pack and it holds a voltage above 60V at a 60A discharge for about 95% of the rated capacity. 

The setup I wanted to put in my car was 4 packs in series and 20 packs in parallel. This would give you a 144V nominal pack with a capacity of 46Ah. This should hold a voltage of about 120V under a 500A load based on my experience. 

The only thing I would be concerned about in his application is trying to pull 1000A out of a 20.7Ah pack, a 50C discharge rate is pretty rough on these cells. I use them at 10C and they perform great. I have also seen people use them at 20C in radio control applications and they worked great but did drop to 2.5V per cell under that load. No doubt that his cells are dropping below 2.5V per cell, but I expect he only pulls that load for a very short time.


----------

